
Knot DNS 2.3.0 release - okket
https://lists.nic.cz/pipermail/knot-dns-users/2016-August/000918.html
======
themihai
Is there a contribution guide?

~~~
okket
I couldn't find a contribution guide, but here are some useful links:

Mailing list: [https://lists.nic.cz/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/knot-dns-
users](https://lists.nic.cz/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/knot-dns-users)

Repository:
[https://gitlab.labs.nic.cz/labs/knot/tree/master](https://gitlab.labs.nic.cz/labs/knot/tree/master)

Gitter chat: [https://gitter.im/CZ-NIC/knot](https://gitter.im/CZ-NIC/knot)

More information: [https://www.knot-dns.cz/development/](https://www.knot-
dns.cz/development/)

